# Army Painting Challenge - Entries June 2013



## humakt

Here the June entries for this years challenge. Some very nice looking units so far.
@Asmodus 








@Barnster 








@Dragblud da scrunka 








@emissaryofdark 








@GrimzagGorwazza 








@iamtheeviltwin 








@imm0rtal reaper








@infernalcaretaker 








@Iraqiel 








@KarnalBloodfist 








@Khorne's Fist 








@KjellThorngaard 








@LegionThree 








@Mossy Toes 








@Nordicus 








@Oldman78 









@Relisa 








@Ring Master "Honka" 








@Septok 








@Tawa 








@Zero Effect


----------



## Nordicus

You can replace the picture of mine, with this one:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/images/army/users/37877/4381.png

That one is awfully small - Most likely the hostings fault xD


----------

